# My first fantasy army



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

I am in desperate need of some of your great wisdom Heresy

I am in the process of choosing my first Warhammer fantasy army:headbutt:
i already have a 40k army (older necrons(????pts) and some IG(750pts) but i want something new

Currently i'm looking at the following armies

Chaos Dwarfs
Orcs & Goblins
Ogres
Bretonia
Vampire counts
Tomb Kings
Daemons of Chaos

I know it is a large list but they are all so awesome!:grin:
i want to start off with a thousand point army but i am willing to go 1500, i have a limit of around 160 pounds, but i'm going to get more in 2 or 3 months.

I have always wanted to make a forge world army and when i saw the chaos dwarfs i was instantly in love with them, but i don't want to buy the book to use them as i don't see the point in spending the extra cash, if anyone could help find a cheaper copy i would be eternally grateful!.

I love the black Orks and the Spider riders and the giant spider they have and i also like the idea of a green tidal wave of orc flesh 

Ogres are fat!!! i love the models and i also think it would be fun to see a mass of ogres run into something:biggrin:

Bretonian cavalry charge, nuff said, and i also like the medevil king Arthur theme!

Vampires and zombies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

undead egyptians and massive statues...

Daemons... who can say no to them?

So any help at all would be appreciated in choosing, thanks guys!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Fantasy generally has much larger unit sizes than 40K so I would narrow the list to armies where you really like the core choices as you will be painting many almost identical core troops.



Alexander_Millar said:


> i want to start off with a thousand point army but i am willing to go 1500, i have a limit of around 160 pounds, but i'm going to get more in 2 or 3 months.


Unless you have a really good idea for conversions, this budget would make Chaos Dwarfs too expensive.



Alexander_Millar said:


> ...i don't want to buy the book to use them... find a cheaper copy or a pdf....


Requesting pirated copies of copyrighted material is against Forum rules, so not sure that anyone here will be able to help with that.

My only suggestion for a cheap copy is a second hand reseller, like eBay.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want to choose your amry you first need to take a look at how you liek to play. For example do you like cc then you narrow it down to those armeis and do you want elite armies or mayes hordes? After that take a look at rules of the armies you like and narrow it down to the ones yuou like the most. Also look at the miniatures because if you don't liek to paint the core that will probebly be a big problem.


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

I personally like magic/ magic themed units and looks and fluff are a big thing to me, fighting style wise, i enjoy the use of massive, overwhelming force on one enemy unit, like a sledge-hammer, but i'm open to all sugestions
Quote:
Originally Posted by Alexander_Millar 
...i don't want to buy the book to use them... find a cheaper copy or a pdf....
Requesting pirated copies of copyrighted material is against Forum rules, so not sure that anyone here will be able to help with that.

My only suggestion for a cheap copy is a second hand reseller, like eBay.

Sorry, i haven't yet had time to finish reading all the forum rules, but i am almost done, be asured that an error like this shall never happen again


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry, but how do i quote?


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

If you want to quote someone, just click on the quote button in their reply.

The other way would be to use the switches: {quote] to start and then {/quote] to end. Do note, however, that you need to replace the { with [ in both switches. So when you typed it up it would look something like this:

{quote]_Place your text here_{/quote]

Again, remember to change the { to [

Hope that helps!


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks, i got it now


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

i've been doing some more reading/play testing and so far i'm liking the empire surprisingly and the vampire counts are also a lot of fun. One of my friends has also said he wants to start and he has already chosen his preferred army(Skaven) though no models have been bought yet, is Island of blood a good investment in terms of models?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

The island is great if you want to start Skaven. If i was you i would also take a good look at the Warriors of CHaos they have a good magic fase and their the best core out there. Outside of thet Vampire counts and the Empire are good and the Vampires will get a new book in like 2 weeks. Just take a good look at the armies you like and make a decision based on that in the end it is up to you.


----------



## Alexander_Millar (Jan 2, 2012)

i think i'm gonna cheat and start botha an empire and a vampire army at the same time :crazy: My idea for this is covered in mypost in the homebrewed fluff forum, it's called Kaladros and the Amathyst Gaurd :biggrin: check it out nd tell me what you think , this is the link http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103564


----------

